# 68 GTO front marker light



## jamesroney (Oct 19, 2017)

Help!

I am looking at the 1968 GTO wiring diagram, and it shows a circuit for a left and right front marker light. (brown and black wires)

The wiring harness that is in my car has a pair of wires and a 194 bulb holder. But the park/turn lamp in the valance only has one 1157 dual element bulb for the parking lamp and turn lamp.

Did they ever make a parking lamp with an extra socket? Did they ever use the 1969 style marker light on a 68? Do I have the wrong lamp harness?

Any help would be appreciated.

Car was built 11/4/67 in Baltimore.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

1157 is the correct bulb for the '68 as well as '69 turn signal/marker light. The 194 is a small bulb found on the '69 front fender marker light.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

There was an option for a side marker light in 68. I don't know if there was a special harness for use when that option was ordered or if the standard harness was pre-wired with an extra lamp just in case.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> There was an option for a side marker light in 68. I don't know if there was a special harness for use when that option was ordered or if the standard harness was pre-wired with an extra lamp just in case.


OK, never seen one other than the cornering light if that is what you are talking about? They were fairly bright and my guess would be maybe an 1156 bulb? The 194 wouldn't throw much light being a small dash bulb.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> OK, never seen one other than the cornering light if that is what you are talking about? They were fairly bright and my guess would be maybe an 1156 bulb? The 194 wouldn't throw much light being a small dash bulb.



Yes, you are correct, I was thinking of the cornering lamp. Could the harness described by the OP be wired for that option?


----------



## jamesroney (Oct 19, 2017)

Shake-N-Bake said:


> Yes, you are correct, I was thinking of the cornering lamp. Could the harness described by the OP be wired for that option?


Definitely not the cornering light option. This is wired to the marker light (parking light) circuit...as shown in the Osborne book here, identified as RH Marker Light

I have seen (on the web) that "early cars" had an extra marker light...but November is not all that early, and I've never seen a 68 with any kind of extra lamp. Many parts books show the 1969 "button" marker light as correct for 68, but that makes no sense...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*I have a couple sets*

I will post pictures tomorrow

there is an extra socket made into the signal housing
using a small bulb similar to the license plate lite bulb

Scott


----------



## jamesroney (Oct 19, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> I will post pictures tomorrow
> 
> there is an extra socket made into the signal housing
> using a small bulb similar to the license plate lite bulb
> ...


That is awesome news! It makes perfect sense. I am looking forward to the pics, and any leads for where to buy a pair of them.


----------



## jamesroney (Oct 19, 2017)

So evidently, there were dual bulb parking lamps used on some cars at various plants from September to November of 1967...and they look something like this:


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*yes they do*

here is a couple different pics of them

Scott


----------

